# Queen Anne's Lace ?



## Gowers Choice (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to make a batch of Queen Anne's Lace wine? I'm told it's in the same plant family as a carrot.


----------



## jensmith (Jul 12, 2013)

Same family, with none of the nice flavor. Not anything I would willingly eat. Try a bite, if you like it make wine. Do look it up for edibility first. My mother always told me not to eat them, and after one bite I did not want to!!!! The flowers may make a lighter wine. They make a nice dye for wool and the bees and bugs love them.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 12, 2013)

What fragrance do you get from it? We have them all over but consider them a weed, so I've never stuck my nose into one. I will try to do that today. The internetz says the fragrance ranges from absent to "delicate and sweet" to unpleasant. 

But wait...this dude has a recipe for Queen Anne's Lace jelly.

Now I'm interested...anybody up for a small batch?


----------



## jensmith (Jul 12, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> What fragrance do you get from it? We have them all over but consider them a weed, so I've never stuck my nose into one. I will try to do that today. The internetz says the fragrance ranges from absent to delicate
> 
> Queen Anns Lace smell!!! Sorry, I couln't resist! They have their own smell. Some have more purple in the flowers then others. Smell the same however.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it pleasant or not?


----------



## jensmith (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes they smell good. But then again I prefure manure smell over anything in a bottle.....


----------



## Gowers Choice (Jul 12, 2013)

Worth the time for a small trial batch. I'll run with the jelly recipe and boil up tea and go from there,


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, you could probably throw your birth control pills out, if you use them.
That is an old old infertility flower...


----------



## Gowers Choice (Jul 12, 2013)

Really? Viagra Wine?


----------

